# Vegetarian Recipes Posted Under Diarrhea Forum



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

If anyone is interested, there are some recipes and food ideas that are under this thread:Long-Term D Helped by DietTake care . . . from Lexi


----------

